# Driving in the Highlands



## sheila1947 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone driven from Kyle of Lochalsh to Ullapool on the A890 going via Gairloch on A832 in a large motorhome. I have a Bailey 760 which is nearly 25' long and 7' 11" wide and would appreciate anybody's experiences and advice . I know this is a very scenic route not sure if it's feasible in such a big van ( that's the downside of having it, I guess !!! )


----------



## Tintent115 (Dec 20, 2012)

I dont know this route personally, but this may help.....??

http://www.sabre-roads.org.uk/wiki/index.php?title=A890


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Didn't check the whole route but the 832 had big coaches on it in Google maps.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

7' 11" Wide, I hope this is including the door mirrors.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've done it a few times, no problems at all, it's a really nice road, very picturesque, with a few wild camping places too if you look out for them.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are trucks both local and delivering from far away all over that area, as in pretty much every area of Europe. There are coach loads of tourists. It's somewhere we used to go regularly without problems. Use your judgement and don't take narrow minor roads. You can hardly go wrong sticking mainly to A roads. If you do take a minor road just be ready to turn round and go back the way you came if you think it's unsuitable. On minor roads take a mental not of places you pass which would allow you to turn around, Alan.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Shearings Coaches use a hotel at Gairloch so the roads are suitable. We styed at snads near Gairloch a couple of years ago. IMO the roads are fantastic- we have a 2.25 m wide van (plus mirrors) and none of the roads are a problem. You can drive for miles and see very little, if any, traffic


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

My rule of thumb is if the bin lorry can get there so can I, usually works. Coaches use this road ok. enjoy yourselves, don't forget to use the passing places to allow any build up of traffic behind to pass. Oh dear on my hobby horse again  

Sue


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

suedew said:


> My rule of thumb is if the bin lorry can get there so can I, usually works. Coaches use this road ok. enjoy yourselves, don't forget to use the passing places to allow any build up of traffic behind to pass. Oh dear on my hobby horse again
> 
> Sue


You're just being your usual polite self Sue, and hoping others will follow your example. 

Colin


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We did that route last summer in our Auto-Trail Delaware, which is much the same size as yours, but we went in the opposite direction and took the long loops on the A823 and the A896. Great drive through wonderful scenery but there are some single track roads which require care and good observation. There are lots of passing places so as long as you look well ahead you can pull in without any dramas. 
Please also keep a good eye on your mirrors and be ready to pull over and let smaller/faster traffic past as soon as they catch you up. It is good manners and expected by local drivers.
We found the road surface to be generally good even on the wildest and narrowest parts.
There are some details of our trip, including details of sites we used, on my blog, link under this post.

That was our first time in that part os Scotland and we loved it.  

Landyman.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

sheila1947 said:


> Has anyone driven from Kyle of Lochalsh to Ullapool on the A890 going via Gairloch on A832 in a large motorhome. I have a Bailey 760 which is nearly 25' long and 7' 11" wide and would appreciate anybody's experiences and advice . I know this is a very scenic route not sure if it's feasible in such a big van ( that's the downside of having it, I guess !!! )


We just came down this way last week from Ullapool to Kyle of Lochalsh , no problems at all lovely route coaches and HGV vehicles on route .Plenty places to pull in... We had the bonus of lovely weather as well...


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

*Driving simulator*

http://www.gaiagi.com/driving-simulator/

Someone on here recommended this a while ago and it's great. You just put your starting/finishing destinations in, press start and a little car drives the whole route in google street view on one screen and map view on another.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Driving simulator*



Gretchibald said:


> http://www.gaiagi.com/driving-simulator/
> 
> Someone on here recommended this a while ago and it's great. You just put your starting/finishing destinations in, press start and a little car drives the whole route in google street view on one screen and map view on another.


Thanks for the link.

However when I tried a route(in Scotland) it came up with boxes with correct street scene, satelite view and map, but when I pressed Start nothing happened. Any suggestions? Maybe we do not have enough spare disc capacity?

When I first went onto the site it showed the centre of Katowice, not our house, but spooky in that I had not entered anything.

Geoff


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*scotland*

We have just had a couple of weeks in the west of scotland and had no problems with the roads 
But talking to some bikers who had just been there I was advised to avoid 
Applecross as there are some incredibly steep hills which reduced one of their gang to tears !
We got up as far as Ullapool and when we found Ardmair Point campsite 
we loved it so much we didnt proceed with our plans to go up and across the top of scotland 
All the best 
Cath


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got it going, but can't see a way to control screen size, I'd like to get down to street level in a big screen and just have a small location map in the corner, but can't find any setting tab/button.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Nicholsong -Can't help but Barryd had the same problem and fixed it , I'm sure he'll tell us how -- it's worth doing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah found some control, click stop, got to config tab, changed car top Kamper


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: scotland*



jncrowe said:


> We have just had a couple of weeks in the west of scotland and had no problems with the roads
> But talking to some bikers who had just been there I was advised to avoid
> Applecross as there are some incredibly steep hills which reduced one of their gang to tears !
> We got up as far as Ullapool and when we found Ardmair Point campsite
> ...


Applecross is easy for experienced drivers, who are used to driving more than a car most of the time, I can see it being a bit scary on a bike on some bits :lol: going down is easy, but you need to know how to sir a gearbox going up, I always feel like I'm driving that bus in the original Italian Job.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev 

'... sir a gearbox going up..'?

I am still trying to work out if 'sir' is a mis-spelling or something I do not know.

Are you referring to 'double-de-clutching' thus keeping the engine revs up and engaging the lower gear quicker and not losing momentum?

Not being picky, just asking?  

Geoff


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> '... sir a gearbox going up..'?
> 
> ...


He probably meant stir geoff :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Nicholsong -Can't help but Barryd had the same problem and fixed it , I'm sure he'll tell us how -- it's worth doing.


Ok thanks. I suppose I will have to use up one of my barryD credits - not the 'silence is golden' one, but maybe the bottle of Leffe.

It would be quite useful to see what we might experience in the Highlands, although I cannot imagine it could be worse than what we have just done - see my 'Trundle in Northern England' thread - the postman gulped  AND barryD said he did it with the bike but would not take 'Hank' up there Wuss :roll:

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dolcefarniente said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Kev
> ...


Thanks, but still not quite sure what is involved, unless he just means a lot of revs and noise.

geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> '... sir a gearbox going up..'?
> 
> ...


Nah it should have said stir the gearbox, if you must double de-clutch, fine, but most of us don't need top as we have modern vans with synchro hubs on all gears :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Kev
> ...


Kev

Of course we have synchro, but I reckon I can get the torque to the wheels through the drive-train quicker if I d-de-clutch.

[I once drove from Beverley to St. Albans with no clutch - admittedly mostly M/Way and at night]

Geoff


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I dunno about all the above but when we were away at new year in Scotland ended up on a Very narrow road came round a bend and had a drop that made the Pepsi max at Blackpool look like a beginner ride and about 2 meters across the bottom going into a vertical up wards.

Andy asked what l was going to do..told him not going back with the narrow windy road and no one here to get us out of it but me we are going for it.
I gulped, 
Andy shut his eyes
CB closed his headlights
And we managed about part way down l loosened the brakes to give speed to get us up the other side, whanged my way through the gears praying we did it but by gum l was sweating. 

Not able to say where to avoid as l have no idea where it was.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Caro

Good for you!

If we do not do it why have we got MHs - to sit on campsites?  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ignore it all

We have driven the whole of the west coast round to John O groats

No problems

obvoisly take care on narrow roads

aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We always head up there whenever we can, and always try to find a few new roads that we haven'r been down before, we always made it, Devon and Cornwall are much harder to get around with all the narrow streets, Scotland is fine even the narrow roads, you just need to know where you are on the road, make good use of the mirrors until it's second nature.

Anyway you can have hours of fun watching the muppets who try to force you to stop by their aggressive driving, reverse backwards to where they should have stopped if they'd been looking ahead, and not driving so fast.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

You're just being your usual polite self Sue, and hoping others will follow your example. 

Colin[/quote]

thanks but are you sure you have got the right person :lol: :lol:

Sue
P.S. Apologies to OP for being off topic


----------



## 631MTT (Feb 13, 2011)

sheila1947 said:


> Has anyone driven from Kyle of Lochalsh to Ullapool on the A890 going via Gairloch on A832 in a large motorhome. I have a Bailey 760 which is nearly 25' long and 7' 11" wide and would appreciate anybody's experiences and advice . I know this is a very scenic route not sure if it's feasible in such a big van ( that's the downside of having it, I guess !!! )


Drive these roads regularly (weekly basis during the summer season) - 13 metre passenger coach

Take your time, all things possible - the road(s) is not a problem - other drivers are !!

For info - the A890 along the side of Loch Carron - is a favourite 'tour coach route' - most coaches will run east to west along this stretch on their way towards Eilean Donan Castle - expect to meet us coming towards you (with eyes closed !!)

The A832 is also a frequently used coach tour route because of Inverewe Gardens - beware the tail swing international coaches at 15 metres long

Wave if we pass in the next few days 

Travel safe


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep
its ok
Kev


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

On single track roads what is a good estimate for average speed, taking into account waiting in passing places, max speed of say 30mph, low gear up/down some hills and July traffic?

I am guessing 15-20mph or is that optimistic?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If no other traffic, I tend to leave it in 3rd or 4th, and just let it trundle along on tickover, unless I need to get anywhere, or if I'm slowing traffic.

Checkout the road from Broadford to Elgol, good views of the cuillins from that direction too.


----------



## 631MTT (Feb 13, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Checkout the road from Broadford to Elgol, good views of the cuillins from that direction too.


Talking of Skye - for anyone wanting to do the north of the Island - Portree to Uig - several miles of single track but the scenery more than makes up for it

a) not for the faint hearted - especially the hair pin on the outskirts of Uig !!

b) most tour coaches will go anti-clockwise (start Portree finish Uig) - smaller service buses run both ways - talking to the more remote hotel owners, their delivery lorries come in during the night - go the other way at your peril and expect to meet coaches coming towards you - the tour coaches tend not to hit these roads until after 0900

Wave if we meet 

(For info - the Ring of Kerry, Ireland is also done anti clockwise by the majority of tour coaches)


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We have done it several times in our own van or hired vans without problems over the last 20 years. If the weather is good don't miss the campsite at Big Sands 3 miles west of Gairloch, Peter first visited 42 years ago and it has not changed much ! In Scotland the passing places make travel easier than in most other remote parts of Europe.


----------

